
Hey, Democrats. We need you to get your act together. - duncan_bayne
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7268
======
ringaroundthetx
> Only 4 of 50 states have both a Democratic-controlled legislature and a
> Democratic governor. In 2018 that regionalization is going to get worse, not
> better; you will be defending 25 seats in areas where Trump took the popular
> vote

Thats one thing that has bothered me about the collective denial I've been
hearing for a couple of years now. (I get a disproportionate dose of sentiment
from the currently losing ideological line because of my age demographic
coupled with areas I've chosen to live.)

The Republican party had at least 3 ways to win the national election
(popular+electoral / electoral / congress-in-event-of-tie), while the
Democratic party organization was overvaluing support for their ideologies
enough to play games with the functions of their own organization to promote
one candidate. I had perceived this was undervalued by all of the data science
services, and news organizations, mostly because their bi-coastal locations
that are unrepresentative of sentiment in the rest of the United States.

What I hear now is that 2018 is going to be this huge landslide of seats back
in the blue direction, and I never saw anything supporting that. The idea is
contingent on the President annoying enough people, but it also limits the
outcomes to a mass switch towards a different party, when again that isn't the
only outcome and no odds are in favor of that.

Anybody have other thoughts on it?

